# 2004 eiger issues



## MrC (Jun 22, 2010)

HI all, Im new to this forum and have been browsing it for about a week now. There a ton of great info on here and Ive gotten a bunch of great ideas for things to come. 

Having said that I am having a problem with a recently purchased 2004 eiger 4x4 /w 5 speed. The problem arose after installing a snorkel and extending the fan and carb vent tubes. 

Here's what Ive got:
When I bought the bike 2 weeks ago, it ran perfectly. Last weekend I decided to add a snorkel to it so I jacked up the front end via an engine hoist so that I could work more easily on the bike. I added the snorkel being careful to route it so that no electrical fuel or vent lines would be pulled stretched or kinked. After setting the bike back down and starting it up I noticed it running a little rough. The first thing I did was take the cover off the air box assuming it was the snorkel restricting air to the motor, however this had no effect on the running problem. Next I unhooked the carb vent line and again had no change. My buddy is an auto mechanic and he suggested that I may have gotten trash in one of the carb jets or had some water in the bottom of the tank and it got stirred up due to my lifting the front end to work on it. 

Well, Ive removed and drained the tank, taken off the petcock and checked it out, removed and cleaned the carb (removed each jet one at a time and blew it out /w carb cleaner). I also checked the tank to make sure there was no trash in it. I just got finished reassembling everything and started it up only to have the same exact issue as when I started. 

When at an idle, it misses pretty consistantly, and coming just off idle it bogges down bad, almost to the point of stalling (it does stat sometimes). It seems once I get it through this "bog" stage it reves up OK except that it's still missing, and popping.

Ive also checked and changed the spark plug, and checked the oil for gas. I'm also using 92 octane, if that makes any difference.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You probably need to rejet the carb... It's either running too lean now or too rich... And when u take off the airbox cover its allowing too much air making it too rich so that won't help... Try pulling the snorkel off the intake and see if it runs better on the stock intake


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh and welcome to MIMB!!


----------



## MrC (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks, Ill try that. I did find one other thing since posting. I pulled the carb vent line apart again where I coupled it to extend it and found a bunch of gas had gotten in there. I drained it out and the bike is running a lot better, not perfect but its a huge improvement. 

I also didnt realize that taking the lid off would lead to too much air, never thought of that one but it makes sense. Ill hook the old intake back up and see if all of the problems go away.

Since it's looking like I'll be re-jeting the carb to get the snorkel back, do you have any suggestions on size jet? Or possibly a brand that I should go with? I dont have any experience with this stuff really.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Too much air will NOT make it rich it will make it lean . Try covering up part of the snorkel , if it runs better you are lean and need to jet up , if it gets worse you are rich and need to jet down .IMO you are getting to much air now and are running lean.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Too much air will NOT make it rich it will make it lean . Try covering up part of the snorkel , if it runs better you are lean and need to jet up , if it gets worse you are rich and need to jet down .IMO you are getting to much air now and are running lean.


:nutkick: my bad... I meant lean... I had it in my head lean, but my fingers typed rich... LOL...:doh:

One thing though, if you are getting gas in the carb "vent", maybe that's not the vent line... could it possibly be the drain line for the carb? I don't think you should be getting gas in the vent line... (I don't really have a lot of knowledge on carbs, so I'm just thinking here) Was just trying to get you a starting point until someone that knows more chimed in...


----------



## MrC (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't think it's a drain, nothing I've read or seen online in diagrams suggests it's a drain. When I got the bike the hose was vented up just under the seat facing up, and this is above the carb. Both my roomate, and his GF have eigers and they have the same tube, run to the same place that mine was.

One posibility that I thought of was that prior to removing the carb and tank, the petcock which uses vacuum to open a valve was stuck open letting fuel gravity flow from the tank down into the carb. The only thing to stop the flow at that point would be the float valve on the carb, right?. Not sure if that would have caused the problem.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If you are getting gas in the vent lines your float must be sticking allowing the carb to flood . maybe a little trash stuck in the fuel inlet somewhere when you had the front picked up ?


----------



## MrC (Jun 22, 2010)

At first I assumed it was jut trash. But now that Ive pulled the whole thing apart cleaned it and reasembled it I think it just needs a carb rebuild. I had it out today in some mud and there was a big lack of power. Got into some that was only up to the pegs and in low first the tires wouldnt even spin... 

This is all with the factory intake back in place too! 

Until I get the issue / issues resolved Im just gonna leave it factory. Once its running right Ill go ahead and play /w the snorkel some more. I'm taking the carb off tomorrow and bringing it down to the Suzuki shop (the owners pretty well known around here and highly recommended)

Wish me luck!


----------



## MrC (Jun 22, 2010)

Update:

FIXED!!

Took the carb in to the guy at the Suzuki shop.. $40 bucks and a day later and the carb is as good as new. Got it back on the bike and after some snorkel fine tuning everything running great. I've got a jet kit but after playing with the flow on the snorkel it may not even get used (still have to trail test it). 

I also got a good deal on a set of rims from the guy. I brought in a print out of some I was looking at online and the price shipped to my door and he just about matched it. Started out almost $95 more at the shop than online. Got the rims and tires all mounted up this afternoon and got em on the bike. Spent the afternoon cleaning her all up.. Ill have to get some pics posted...

Oh, and on a side note, I got the winch all back together and working too. When I got the bike it didnt work and turned out the motor was bad. I pulled everything apart and it took almost 3 hours to get all the gears cleaned up from the mud packed grease that was inside. I was suprised that the warn 2.5ci doesnt have any real seals or O-rings to keep some of the trash out of the gear housings. Even more suprised that the main housings are plastic gears!! 

Anyway, at this point I'm glad it's rained most of the week around here.. Rain makes mud!!!


----------



## Toypuller (Mar 12, 2011)

Can u please post the shop name n contact phone number? I'm having the same issue n would like it properly repaired, I can ship my carb n be done with my bike acting up.

Thank u

Carlos 
2004 4x4 eiger 400


----------



## Toypuller (Mar 12, 2011)

just wanted to say i sent my carb to the same shop and the bike was running excellent until today when my timimng chain snapped... back to the drawing board.. lol


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys i know this is an old thread but i need a little insight. my dad has a 2004 eiger and while doing a little work on it today he noticed some excess play in the front hubs. just wondering if this is normal for these bikes seeing as both sides are the same, or if it needs new bearings. we pulled the hubs off and everything looks good and there's no noise in the front just a little sloppy. so is this normal or no.

thanks in advance.
happy new year everyone.


----------

